# Prince is here finally



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello all. New 45 days old Prince is here. He is very playful and adorable ). What do you think of him?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations, love that black mask!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

He is so cute and confident! What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

A bit young to be away from Mom but very cute


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks all for compliments. I was affraid that he is too young but he is very good. Learn fast, eat good, play a lot etc. He accepted all family members and have different relations to all. He like to cuddle with my wife, chase and byte my daughter legs, he like to follow me everywhere, play hide and seek etc. He know his feeding time and he go by himself in his box when is feeding time... He already respond very well on come command, sit, no... I am very happy with this puppy


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds like you are going to have a great summer! Enjoy her she is a cutie!


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

I 've been a bad boy )


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

He looks like a devious little brat. Gets into mischief and just shoots you those big, innocent puppy eyes for instant forgiveness. What a cute little puff of fluff!!


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you. Yes, can't be mad at him )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Prince protecting his property )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Are you serious? What should I do with this huge bone... It is almost my size )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Prince's acrobations )))


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Ears going up )


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

aalleenn said:


> Ears going up


it’s crazy how fast they grow up. Only a month later! Wow! Stunning baby.


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you. He is grow fast, very playful and also he like to learn )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Learning fetch )


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Yes they grow so quickly. Lovely pup.


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

In the woods today )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Prince love training )










2. kolovoza 2021.







youtube.com


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Love to fetch too )









3. kolovoza 2021.







youtube.com


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Waiting for a cat )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

HI all. Do my prince have similarity with his sieger grandfather? I can't tell yet... maybe need to wait to grow )





__





Spencer di Casa Massarelli


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Spencer di Casa Massarelli




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful dog. My black muzzle boy turned 7 this year and has begun to gray. Sniff. Sniff. They do grow so fast.


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you. I am amazed how fast growing and developing behavior fast. I am very happy with my dog.


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

3 months difference )


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

So beautiful!


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you. He will have 5 months in 10 days. Then I will try to take a picture in similar position as like when he had 2 months... He is growing fast and have really good personality. He bring much happiness )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Great time in the woods today...


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

5 months today


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

Congrats he's a beauty, his name fits him!


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Before and after hike )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

After long walk, he is still fast chasing ball ). Do you like his movement?









24. rujna 2021.







youtube.com


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Posing )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Growing... 6 months now...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

aalleenn said:


> Love to fetch too )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you end the video with "Braaf?" That would be Dutch for "Good dog!"


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

I ended with Bravooo... It is like good dog or simple bravo in croatian language


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

aalleenn said:


> I ended with Bravooo... It is like good dog or simple bravo in croatian language


Well....kinda close


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

wolfy dog said:


> Well....kinda close


Yes


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Prince use his brain )









7. studenoga 2021.







youtube.com


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

I love my ball


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Cuteness overload 😍 Exceptionally handsome!


----------



## Rawhi (Oct 18, 2021)

He looks like a teddy bear, pls ship him off to my place for some cuddles, thank you very much.

On a serious note, he's precious.


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you all for compliments... He is also very playful... he is never tired... When see ball he just turn in to beast mode and run like crazy no matter how long


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

I agree with Rawhi, he looks like a teddy bear! so handsome, and very very cute <3


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

I love snow


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Handsome boy!!


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Off leash


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Off leash


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Waiting


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Inspector Rex )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Prince and Princess )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Seductive look )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Teddy bear )


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

He really is so handsome 🤩


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Whereas you really enjoy the Teddy Bear, gotta LUV the 'seductive look'!


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you. I really enjoy time with Prince... He is very nice and friendly dog and also obedient on every command that he learned. recall is perfect, heal, stay etc all good. We spend time in public without leash and I am not stressed that something can go wrong. When we walk or play in public he never notice anyone, like we are alone. He will have 1 year in 8 days


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

aalleenn said:


> Thank you. I really enjoy time with Prince... He is very nice and friendly dog and also obedient on every command that he learned. recall is perfect, heal, stay etc all good. We spend time in public without leash and I am not stressed that something can go wrong. When we walk or play in public he never notice anyone, like we are alone. He will have 1 year in 8 days


He doesn't just have the look but also has the best temperament and quality of a GSD in him! I bet he is well loved and trained by you and your family as well! What a lovely pup!


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you. We all train him every day and he is already very good friend )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Do you think Prince is fast? )

youtube


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

aalleenn said:


> Do you think Prince is fast? )
> 
> youtube


I am sorry that I was distracted by his handsome face 😂


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Thank you. He loves rain too so nothing can make him look bad. ahhahaha


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Prince searching ball


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good looking boy


----------



## Benny's Mom (9 mo ago)

Stunning


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

Am I cute )


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

9. kolovoza 2022.
 






youtube.com


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Good looking dog! Looks like a happy big guy


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)




----------

